# Just injected synthol in my penis



## FordFan (Apr 2, 2014)

April fools biotches


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 2, 2014)

Dam...I was hoping for pics! Lol

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Dam...I was hoping for pics! Lol
> 
> Hawk



Same here


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 2, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Dam...I was hoping for pics! Lol
> 
> Hawk



Well thats kinda weird but ok you axed for it.  :sCo_uhm::sCo_uhm::sSic_vomitbuddy:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 2, 2014)

gross ... puke ! ! !


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

Amaturemale edit that before someone sees it


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

It appears to have an infection


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Amaturemale edit that before someone sees it



:sSig_lol::sSig_lol::sSig_lol::sSig_lol::sHa_yes2::sHa_yes2::sHa_yes2:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just trying to look out for ya


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 2, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Just trying to look out for ya




Editing is a mods job…..:headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 2, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Editing is a mods job…..:headbang:



Lol boom


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm going to try it. Can't have lumps so I got to try to do it evenly... but maybe the lumps will give it more ummmph for the ladies. 









April Fools.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 2, 2014)

I knew it was a joke cause on this site it would have been syntherol, not synthol.  AM, WTF!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 2, 2014)

and I had to run across this while I am eating Italian sausages for lunch...


----------



## rebhchad (Apr 2, 2014)

God how painful would that be????? Ouch


----------



## rangerjockey (Apr 3, 2014)

Make an incision (sp?) and stuff some marbles under he skin.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2014)

I've seen them put like small bb's but marbles might hurt.


----------



## squatster (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorry- I know- a few days early


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 1, 2021)

I was about to say good luck at the ER with that


----------



## bbuck (Apr 1, 2021)

And i thought I was the only one that does that.


----------



## rangerjockey (Apr 2, 2021)

Ass hole fell for it, My first question who the F would inject the most important thing for a man.


----------

